# Facetime



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Having problems connecting on Facetime. It worked fine when I was in other countries and called people in the UK. Just wondered if this is a "Dubai" problem?


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Facetime is fine for me in Dubai, Abu Dhabi however it doesnt work

Craig


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

I've also used facetime in Dubai recently without any issues.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the swift responses guys


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I had it working in Oman where the Skype and 'that which cannot be named' connections are well blocked.


I guess as FaceTime isn't allowed here they don't actively block it.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Why couldn't you use The Lord Voldemort one? I thought the whole point of using it was to get round


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Got Tango going so doesn't matter about facetime although not sure why it doesn't work. Also set up that that cannot be named on my mobile.


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

That cannot be named???? Which one???


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Having problems connecting on Facetime. It worked fine when I was in other countries and called people in the UK. Just wondered if this is a "Dubai" problem?


i don't think you should have any problem with FT, even without the voldemort workaround 

was it a one time/day thing? i find i get my du crapping out for a few minutes to an hour every few weeks or so. could perhaps have been a coincidence?

also, not to insult your technical intelligence [did you turn it on?] but are you trying to connect in a more remote area of the villa/apt? could it just be a perfect storm of circumstances and location? cos i don't see why you'd have trouble with the average hookup. i've even connected FT on my iPhone with no trouble. and simply using the regular du hookup.

only other thing i could think of is if you are basing this on repeated attempts to FT the same person on their same technology. i have no issues connecting to my family back in canada but it's quite often when i connect with my husband in Saudi on his iPad that we have trouble.

frustrating. i hope you can work it out!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i don't think you should have any problem with FT, even without the voldemort workaround
> 
> was it a one time/day thing? i find i get my du crapping out for a few minutes to an hour every few weeks or so. could perhaps have been a coincidence?
> 
> ...



OH feel free to insult my intelligence v

I'm not very techy on smart phones I have to admit. Basically I have a UK iphone and when I came here I thought hey just get a local sim. So after making the schoolboy error of not taking my passport to get a sim, I returned to buy one. 

The nice DU lady told me to wait one hour, which I did and then no service. At this point I realised it was locked. After much searching in Dubai I actually got it unlocked via o2 the correct way.

Now I tried my DU sim today and hey presto it works. I can make calls but now facetime doesn't work and it says awaiting activation (I get the same for imessages too). I've tried searching on google but nothing seems to help. Tango still works so it's just Apple screwing me up.

I was wondering if anyone else has suffered with this and found a solution?

Thanks again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Managed to do it after a lot of messing about. Happy days............ ;-)


----------



## davey84 (Jun 23, 2013)

Be VERY careful with facetime...go into the app settings on teh general menu and ensure the data/3g stuff is all turned off.

I learnt this the hard way and got an £800 bill for my wife facetiming home. Ouch!

It is quite sneaky as you would think turning it off on the main menu was enough but you have to do the same individually for each app too!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

davey84 said:


> Be VERY careful with facetime...go into the app settings on teh general menu and ensure the data/3g stuff is all turned off.
> 
> I learnt this the hard way and got an £800 bill for my wife facetiming home. Ouch!
> 
> It is quite sneaky as you would think turning it off on the main menu was enough but you have to do the same individually for each app too!


Very good advice. Fortunately both myself and wife have pay as you go so I'll be cut off first. One good thing about PAYG I guess 

Very sounds advice though


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

HI I am visiting Dubai in the next couple of weeks, am I right that I cant use Skype in Dubai, I want to use it on my Ipad. I did read somewhere that you can get into trouble using it.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

keefiest said:


> HI I am visiting Dubai in the next couple of weeks, am I right that I cant use Skype in Dubai, I want to use it on my Ipad. I did read somewhere that you can get into trouble using it.


You can use it, no one is actively checking all devices to make sure you are not. Recently the website was unblocked also, making it far easier to reload / buy skype credit. Can't speak towards quality though, for some reason, Skype to Phone for me is spotty, whereas PC - PC calls are fine...


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

saraswat said:


> You can use it, no one is actively checking all devices to make sure you are not. Recently the website was unblocked also, making it far easier to reload / buy skype credit. Can't speak towards quality though, for some reason, Skype to Phone for me is spotty, whereas PC - PC calls are fine...


Thanks for the advice Saraswat


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Me again!

I've got Etisilat wifi but have a du mobile and am trying to facetime whilst connected to my Etisilat wifi. It says connecting and you wait ages and then nothing happens. Does anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? Really infuriating as was working before fine. 

Help would be much appreciated - thanks

Also I tried skyping and whilst that connected (using my laptop) I couldn't hear anything though they could hear me. Wondering if this is some sort of crackdown over here on Skype / FT?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> You can use it, no one is actively checking all devices to make sure you are not. Recently the website was unblocked also, making it far easier to reload / buy skype credit. Can't speak towards quality though, for some reason, Skype to Phone for me is spotty, whereas PC - PC calls are fine...


I still have issues when I do Skype to phone without using a work around, so I am not convinced it has been unblocked


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Me again!
> 
> I've got Etisilat wifi but have a du mobile and am trying to facetime whilst connected to my Etisilat wifi. It says connecting and you wait ages and then nothing happens. Does anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? Really infuriating as was working before fine.
> 
> ...


I have an Etisalat phone and DU wifi - no issues at all. It shouldn't matter. If your phone is connected to the wifi it should work.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I have an Etisalat phone and DU wifi - no issues at all. It shouldn't matter. If your phone is connected to the wifi it should work.


+1.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Also I tried skyping and whilst that connected (using my laptop) I couldn't hear anything though they could hear me. Wondering if this is some sort of crackdown over here on Skype / FT?


Have you looked in your Skype client settings to see what the audio output device is set to ? If your laptop is connected to your TV via HDMI etc and you use the TV for the audio, then the audio output on Skype gets automatically changed too.

Look into that, and run the diagnostic option they (Skype) have in there. Sounds like just an issue of setting your audio output to the right device.


----------

